# algae woes =(



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

gotta a whole bunch of this nasty algae in my new tank...I don't know what it is , and have never had this type of algae before

It is a 5g tank and I just got 2 amano shrimps (I will get more) and I am going to be putting in some fast growing stem plants. Right now I pretty much just have a bunch of Isoetes.

Any advice?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Try faster growing weeds. Isoetes is slow grower, prone to algae in newer tanks, it does well when you have good plant growth.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Time to OD Excel. Initial dose every day for a week.


----------

